# So what does everyone think of Snow Skating?



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I watched some videos. I was never good at skateboarding. Honestly never had the nuts to take the hits. 

Anyhow, snowskating looks kind of difficult. Pretty cool to watch though. 

Another thing I noticed while watching the videos, some of the boards had the ski underneath, which I'm accustomed to seeing, and others looked like they were using a skateboard deck without wheels. Are there a couple kinds of snowskates, or are some dudes just using flat skateboard decks with wax?


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

My brother got a free snowskate when he ordered his board. It's slightly bigger then a reg skateboard and curled up on the tip and tail, it sucks to ride, I couldn't figure out anyway to turn it lol.


----------



## c_mack9 (Jan 9, 2009)

i used my old powell peralta skate deck as my first snowboard when i was about 13. just a little hill in my backyard so i didnt have to turn. it wasnt easy, i remember that.


----------



## Kingscare (Aug 13, 2009)

There are indeed 2 types, the ones with a ski underneath to actually be able to turn but they look really unstable.

The other type is just a flat piece of plastic with grooves at the bottom with some rubber grip on top with curled up tips and tails. This one seems more suited to line with a box or jump and go at it, turning is not really a feature.

They're really made to just mess around on jibs and small stuff with a slight downward angle. Fun in the off times.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

i dont like em. i just can't see myself enjoying it. i dont even like skateboarding that much anymore.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

They're a whole lot of fun. I got one for free with my last board purchase and I use it in the yard with my kids (2 and 5). I keep it in the back of my Jeep in case I happen to see a great hill somewhere.

I find it hard to turn but ripping down a hill and jumping off of some walls has been a blast 

-- Matt


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I saw a youtube video called chairlift skeptics and it started out with a picture of bindings and then it said "=" and showed a bike with a pair of training wheels. I know it was tongue in cheek, but it wasn't an accurate analogy considering you can't bomb a double diamond with a snow skate. Which reminded me of an interview I read on the angry snowboarder with John Makens ( The Angry Snowboarder Blog Archive Jackson Hole Ripper John Makens ).

"Now there are so many different directions its being molded into for the sake of saturating untouched markets. The roots of snowboarding exist in the mountains. Think about it. A snowboard wouldn’t even exist if it weren’t for mountains. It seems that the dream is lost of aspiring to ride real mountains in this day and age, and now you can be considered a pro snowboarder by sliding boxes in your backyard… I’m just saying people need to get out once in a while and find that the true soul of shredding lives in the mountains, and stop following painfully stupid trends." 

Made me think for a minute... most of the backyard stuff prolly really is suited to snowskates anyhow. It looks cooler, and harder on a snowskate anyhow. YouTube - The Best Snowskate Tricks Montage


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

I thought the true soul of snowboarding was having fun...


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

little devil said:


> I thought the true soul of snowboarding was having fun...


That was just his opinion. I'm more inclined to agree with you. Replace "soul" with "origins", and I'm sure no one could disagree with that.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Snowskates fucking hurt I'm so over those things and how much carnage they've done to me over the last decade.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Snowskates fucking hurt I'm so over those things and how much carnage they've done to me over the last decade.


Please elaborate! You can't just say that and walk away. Maybe if I hear a good story, I won't buy one and die.


----------



## GC24 (Sep 2, 2009)

I agree with BA I have busted up my shins more than enough times to realize that I would much rather be strapped in when sliding on snow.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

little devil said:


> I thought the true soul of snowboarding was having fun...


Nope. The TRUE soul of snowboarding is to express yourself in a counterculture flavor. So basically, you dress and act like everyone else who is snowboarding. Somehow this counts as self-expression, originality, creativity, and uniqueness......... just like everyone else. Thus you can be a rebel........ just like everyone else. 

Oh yeah, and to get the flashiest gear you can find and hang out in the lodge all day instead of actually boarding. That's the true soul of boarding.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

MunkySpunk said:


> Nope. The TRUE soul of snowboarding is to express yourself in a counterculture flavor. So basically, you dress and act like everyone else who is snowboarding. Somehow this counts as self-expression, originality, creativity, and uniqueness......... just like everyone else. Thus you can be a rebel........ just like everyone else.
> 
> Oh yeah, and to get the flashiest gear you can find and hang out in the lodge all day instead of actually boarding. That's the true soul of boarding.


:laugh: Ahahahaha- like the Harley commercial. Somehow they try to spin it as a good thing


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

What do you want to know I've gotten worked more than once on a snow skate, they suck.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> What do you want to know I've gotten worked more than once on a snow skate, they suck.


Were you trying simple stuff? Or more intermediate to hard tricks? I was never much of a skater myself, but the flat snowskates by ambition look fun for the back yard.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I was trying nollie shuvit to nose slides and ate it once, then there was the I can bomb drop off this 3 foot drop no problem to ass blast, or my personal favorite heel flip to knee cap.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> I was trying nollie shuvit to nose slides and ate it once, then there was the I can bomb drop off this 3 foot drop no problem to ass blast, or my personal favorite heel flip to knee cap.


I hate how they make it look so easy in videos. 

Speaking of video parts, snowboarding wise, is it me or are video parts including more falls nowadays? I really like that. Showing all the glory is boring. It's cool to see the dudes take a spill every now and then, so you realize they work pretty hard and aren't perfect in everything they do. I saw a snowboarding show on Hulu that's hosted at Tahoe, and when they pick a rider they'll show not only their spills, but sometimes their frustrations too. Trying to hit the same feature a bunch of times till they get it just right.


----------

